# Autonomie souris sans-fil...



## nicogala (18 Février 2004)

J'aurai aimé connaître vos expériences sur la durée de vie des piles dans vos souris sans-fil (à piles donc) ?

Pour ma part, je suis très déçu de ma souris optique Logitech sans-fil-à-piles  3 boutons +molette... car les piles d'origine ont duré 1 mois, et les rechargeables que j'ai mis ensuite...1 semaine seulement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bref c'est une dévoreuse de piles (qui m'oblige à garder mon Apple mouse branchée au cas où) qui me fait regretter les filaires..

Connaissez-vous les mêmes problèmes ?

Avez-vous des solutions ? (autres que changer de souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Zyrol (18 Février 2004)

Je pense avoir la meme souris que toi et moi j'ai opté pour la solution d'acheter des piles salines (longues durée, basse intensité = donc adaptées aux souris). Tu les achetes par pack de 16 ! dans les rayons du bas (celle sans marque qui ont l'air pas terrible) et avec une paire de pile je tiens 4 à 5 mois. vu les prix de ces piles je pense que c'est la solution l plus economiques.


----------



## jp16 (18 Février 2004)

ben pour ma souris logitech mx700 ca dure pratiquement 6 jours en usage normal voir presque intensif 

mais apres 6h de recharge c est reparti


----------



## nicogala (18 Février 2004)

oui mais toi tu dois parler d'une souris rechargeable (donc c'est pas le sujet)

Mais Zyrol, est-ce que tu éteins ton Mac qd tu t'en sers pas ,ou tu le laisse en veille ?
Moi j'ai l'impression que ma souris ne s'endort jamais , donc elle use les piles 24h/24; à part enlever les piles tous les soirs, je vois pas comment résoudre ce pblm...

ça m'intéresserait de savoir si vos souris à piles s'endorment avec votre Mac... et éventuellement comment l'endormir (sans tapper derrière les oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   (je suis sous Jaguar)


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2004)

Pour ce qui est de la souris BT Apple l'autonomie est pas mal je trouve; je l'aie depuis Noel et la barre est meme pas a la moitié....


----------



## imaout (18 Février 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai l'impression que ma souris ne s'endort jamais , donc elle use les piles 24h/24; à part enlever les piles tous les soirs, je vois pas comment résoudre ce pblm...


J'ai le même problème (Logitech cordless click). Quelle surprise la première fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celle que j'utilisais avant avait un petit bouton on-off très pratique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup ici, quand je ne l'utilise pas, je mets un petit bout de papier au bout d'une pile pour empêcher le contact. C'est d'un pratique...


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2004)

Oui comme la souris Apple qui a un petit bouton...


----------



## iMax (18 Février 2004)

Alors, sur mon PC, j'ai une souris optique sans fil logitech: elle tient environ 1 mois avec un jeu de piles, elle est peu précise, elle est moche, c'est de la merde quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur mon PB, j'ai une MX700 qui va au poil: précise, confortable, ergonomique, etc... Elle tient à peu près 10 jours et quand elle n'a plus de batteries, hop, je la pose sur son socle pendant une nuit et c'est reparti pour 10 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je confirme, elle ne s'éteint jamais, sauf quand elle est sur son socle. Elle peut réveiller le mac lorsqu'on appuie sur un de ses boutons.

A+


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2004)

La souris Apple a une super autonomie


----------



## Marcant (18 Février 2004)

Et la souris apple est superbe d'ailleurs !!! Mais je trouve que le clic droit est encore utile...


----------



## iMax (18 Février 2004)

J'aimerais bien échanger ma MX700 contre une MX900 pour pouvoir l'utiliser sans sa base avec mon powerbook


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2004)

Le clic droit ca se discute mais c'est vrai que je ne m'en sépare plus


----------



## Helloyou (19 Février 2004)

Je pense que c'est la technologie optique qui consomme.

J'ai un clavier et une souris sans fil Logitech, mais le classique (souris à boule...) et je change les piles du clavier 1 fois par an et celles de la souris tous les 6 mois environs... J'utilise des piles alcalines de marque distributeur et ça va bien...


----------



## jp16 (19 Février 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi tu dois parler d'une souris rechargeable (donc c'est pas le sujet)
> )



quoi tu dit la ??? 

c est quoi le titre du topic ???


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2004)

Oui ca tient la route franchement et je pense que c'est une technologie qui est au point.


----------



## nicogala (20 Février 2004)

jp16 a dit:
			
		

> quoi tu dit la ???
> 
> c est quoi le titre du topic ???



Le titre est un aperçu donnant envie de lire le premier message...dans lequel je précise justement : à piles !
parce qu'à accus ce n'est pas exactement le même problème (tu change pas d'accu tous les mois en te demandant quel modèle et quelle marque prendre...)
Voila, c'était pour parler d'un pblm spécifique...


Imaout par contre j'ai adopté ton truc de bout de papier, j'ai viré le cache des piles et du coup ça prend 2 secondes à mettre et 1 seconde à enlever...faute de mieux ça évitera de décharger les piles pendant les 90% de temps où je l'utilise pas !


----------

